# fingers with ease



## jrmycooke (Jan 20, 2012)

Thought I would throw this out here. This is how I trim.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 20, 2012)

Where did you get the paper cutter, I've been searching but Can't seem to find one? Atleast not a heavy duty old school one like that.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 20, 2012)

Yard sale. Any school.supply shop would have one, maybe WB Mason.


----------



## pinman (Jan 20, 2012)

If its cost effecctive for you. I have one you could have if you pay the shipping and donate 5$ to the GRF website.


----------



## golddiggingdude (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought I would reprise this topic. My paper cutter is too flimsy, so I use a bench vise, razor cutter, and a hammer. It works very well in case you don't have a solid paper cutter. I can process about 2lb RAM cards every hour producing very clean-cut fingers.


----------



## TheVogfather (Mar 24, 2012)

would something like this work if you had the cash?

http://www.micromark.com/microlux-miniature-table-saw,6936.html


----------



## depperl001 (Mar 24, 2012)

TheVogfather said:


> would something like this work if you had the cash?
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/microlux-miniature-table-saw,6936.html



Yes it would. Its a 4" or 6" diamond blade used for cutting precious stones. As you said a bit expensive.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 24, 2012)

Just about any art store that I know of carries mat cutters. Generally, the blade is thicker due cutting through heavy card stock etc. not like a regular paper cutter. 
Andrew


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 25, 2012)

depperl001 said:


> TheVogfather said:
> 
> 
> > would something like this work if you had the cash?


I would recommend you avoid such a device. Anything that creates fine particles may not be in your best interest. Even if you ran the diamond blade wet, a percentage of the glass fibers will be liberated and inhaled. 

Harold


----------



## depperl001 (Mar 25, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> depperl001 said:
> 
> 
> > TheVogfather said:
> ...



Hi,

Why would fine glass fibers be inhaled if you ran the blade wet, the run off from the saw would go into a bucket and be disposed off down the drain.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 25, 2012)

depperl001 said:


> Why would fine glass fibers be inhaled if you ran the blade wet, the run off from the saw would go into a bucket and be disposed off down the drain.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Josef Vavryn


Yes, the majority if the vapors do just that, but if you've run a tile saw, you understand that the vapors that come off the blade are not all condensed back to the reservoir---but are found widely distributed in the general area (In the past year I installed about 800 square feet of marble and slate in the house I'm building. I am well aware of the behavior of a diamond saw). Unfortunately, your face is in direct line with the blade, so you breath a disproportionate amount of the vapor. 

I worked as a machinist in my early years, prior to refining. I machined fiberglass board on occasion. Working with that material is very annoying---with minute slivers of glass everywhere. A diamond wheel would provide for smaller particles, but that may be worse than better. With asbestos, it's the ultra fine particles that damage lung tissue. The book has not been closed on the damaging effects of fiberglass, so I'd be especially concerned where it comes to producing the very fine particles that would be typical of those from a diamond wheel. Beyond that, silica (fiberglass) is known to cause silicosis. 

Give very careful thought to making that decision. 

It will cut boards readily, I admit. 

Harold


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2012)

In the electronic industry PCBs (Printed cicuit boards ) are cut not sawed. Sawing causes, as the above poster stated, unwanted dust plus a PCB is a compound material, copper blended with glass fiber, metal and non-metal, soft and hard : therefore there is no ideal blade. 
Sometimes it is beeing cut with a high pressure water saw, but that seems to be beyond possibilities for most...
If you can, cut them off . It is clean and safe ( at least for your lungs, but watch your fingers)


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 27, 2012)

sears has long bladed tin snips yellow


----------



## bswartzwelder (Apr 13, 2012)

This saw would probably work just fine as long as EVERYTHING is kept under water. OOPS, water and electricity don't mix very well either.


----------



## zenophryk (Apr 16, 2012)

I was using regular tin snips, but sometimes there's large components on the boards right up close to the fingers, which got in the way of the blades. this happened a lon on memory sticks where they have chips on both sides and are right up close to the fingers. So I started using an offset tin snip and it's perfect. because of the way the blades come down, they miss all the components and allow for a close trim, takes me about 2 seconds to trim a board, maybe 1.5 seconds for a memory stick. and it's small, portable, and no dust.


----------

